# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Krijmi i Universit

## hat

Krijimi i Universit nga Mosekzistenca 


Në formën e saj standarte, teoria e Big Bengut
pohon se universi ka filluar me zgjerimin e
menjëhershëm të të gjitha pjesëve. Po si arritën
të zgjeroheshin në të njëjtin çast, të sinkronizuar
të gjitha pjesët e universit? Kush ua dha
komandën atyre?

Andrei Linde, profesor kozmologjie 2

Një shekull më parë, krijimi i universit ishte një koncept që injorohej nga një pjesë e mirë e astronomëve. Shkak për këtë ishte koncepti i gabuar i shkencës së shekullit të 19-të ku pranohej gjerësisht ekzistenca e gjithësisë që nga pafundësia. Shumica e shkencëtarëve që studionin mbi universin duke supozuar se ndodheshin përballë me një masë lëndësh, e cila meqë ekzistonte që në infinit as nuk e merrnin mundimin ta kalonin ndërmendje për një "krijim" të universit, pra, për ekzistencën e një fillimi (të tij).


Filozofi gjerman Imanuel Kant ishte i pari person që pohoi "universin e pafundëm" në Kohët e Reja. Megjithatë zbulimet shkencore vleftësuan pohimin e Kantit.

Idea mbi "ekzistencën në pafundësi" (vazhdueshmëri) ka hyrë në Perëndim së bashku me filozofinë materialiste. Kjo filozofi, e cila i ka rrënjët te Grekët e lashtë, mbron idenë se nuk ka ekzistencë tjetër veç materies dhe se universi ekziston që nga pafundësia dhe do të vazhdojë deri në pafundësi. Kjo filozofi mbijetoi në forma të ndryshme gjatë sundimit roman dhe në Perandorinë e Vonë Romane dhe në Mesjetë, materializmi pësoi një rënie si rezultat i influencës së Kishës Katolike dhe filozofëve të krishterë. Por pas Rilindjes mes shkencëtarëve dhe filozofëve perëndimorë filloi të lindte një kuriozitet për burimet filozofike të Greqisë së lashtë. Kështu pra, filloi përqafimi i materializmit në këtë periudhë.

Ishte filozofi i shquar gjerman Imanuel Kant ai që gjatë Iluminizmit Evropian ka pranuar dhe mbrojtur materializmin. Kanti deklaronte se universi ka ekzistuar vazhdimisht dhe brenda kësaj pafundësie çdo probabilitet duhet të shihet si i mundshëm. Ndjekësit e Kantit idenë mbi një univers të pafund vazhduan ta mbronin së bashku (bashkangjitur) me materializmin. Qysh nga fillimi i sheku-llit të 19-të edhe teza se nuk ekziston një zanafillë e universit, pra, e krijimit në një çast filloi të përqafohej gjerësisht. Kjo ideologji, e cila u përvetësua me këmbë-ngulje të madhe edhe nga materialistë dialektikë si Karl Marksi dhe Frederik Engels, arriti të avancojë deri në shekullin e 20-të.

Ideja në fjalë për një univers të pafund në çdo periudhë ka qenë e lidhur fort me ateizmin. Nuk është e vështirë për ta kuptuar pse? Sepse ekzistenca e një zanafille për universin flet për krijimin e tij nga Zoti dhe e vetmja rrugë për t'iu kundërvënë kësaj ishte dalja në skenë me pretendimin se universi ka ekzistuar gjithmonë. Një nga ata, të cilët e përvetësuan me këmbëngulje këtë ideologji ishte Xhorxh Policer, i cili me librat që shkroi në shekullin e 20-të u bë një mbrojtës i njohur i materializmit dhe marksizmit. Në librin e tij me titull: "Parimet themelore të filozofisë", Policer duke u bazuar në modelin e "universit të përhershëm" i del kundra (krijimit) në këtë mënyrë:

"Universi është diçka e pakrijuar. Në qoftë se do të ishte e kundërta, atëherë duhet të jetë i krijuar nga Zoti në një çast të vetëm dhe duhet të jetë krijuar nga asgjëja, pra, mosekzistenca. Për të pranuar krijimin, para së gjithash duhet të pranojmë, idenë e një çasti kur universi akoma nuk ekzistonte, dhe më pas çdo gjë u krijua nga hiçi. Kjo është diçka që shkenca nuk mund ta pranojë".3

Policer ishte kundra krijimit, duke mbrojtur idenë e pafundësisë së universit, mendonte se shkenca përparonte në anën e tij. Në fakt shkenca pa kaluar shumë kohë demostroi me të vërtetë se universi ka një fillim. Dhe ashtu siç e kishte deklaruar Policeri vetë, nëse ka një krijim atëherë duhet të ketë gjithashtu një Krijues.

----------


## hat

Vitet 1920 do të ishin shumë të rëndësishme për zhvillimin e astronomisë moderne. Në vitin 1922 fizikanti rus Aleksandër Fridman arriti të përllogarisë se sipas Teorisë së Relativitetit të Ajnshtajnit, struktura e universit nuk ishte statike (e palëvizshme) dhe do të ishte e mjaftueshme edhe një impuls i vogël të shkaktonte zgjerim apo tkurrje (të saj). I pari person që arriti të tregojë rëndësinë e zgjidhjes së Fridmanit, ishte astronomi belg Xhorxh Lëmetrë. I bazuar në këto kalkulime, Lëmetrë deklaroi se universi kishte një fillim dhe që prej asaj zanafille vazhdon në mënyrë konseguente të zgjerohet. Përveç kësaj bëri të ditur se do të arrihej të llo-garitej edhe masa e mbetur e rrezatimit që prej kësaj pikënisjeje.


Edvin Habëll zbuloi se universi po zgjerohej. Me këtë rast ai gjeti fakte për "Big Bengun", një ngjarje kataklizmike, zbulimi i së cilës i detyroi shkencëtarët të braktisin idenë e një universi të pafundëm dhe të përjetshëm.

Llogaritjet teorike të këtyre shkencëtarëve nuk tërhoqën vëmendje në atë kohë por me shfaqjen e një argumenti bindës gjatë viteve 1929, si rezultat i vëzhgimeve të shumta, ranë si një bombë në botën e shkencës. Po atë vit në qendrën vëzhguese "Kalifornia Maunt Uillson", astronomi amerikan Edvin Habëll bëri një nga zbulimet më të mëdha në historinë e astronomisë. Habëll duke studiuar qiellin me anën e një teleskopi gjigand, zbuloi se drita e yjeve çdo ditë e më tepër përthyhej drejt ngjyrës së kuqe, fundit të spektrit dhe kjo ka lidhje të drejtëpërdrejtë me distancën e yjeve nga toka. Ky zbulim tronditi të gjitha bazat e modeleve të një universi të qëndrueshëm të supozuara deri në atë kohë.

Sipas ligjeve të njohura të fizikës, spektri i rrezeve të dritës, të cilat lëvizin drejt pikës së vëzhgimit kthehen në vjollcë, ndërsa spektri i atyre rrezeve të dritës, të cilat largohen prej pikës së vëzhgimit anojnë drejt së kuqes. (E njëjtë kjo me ho-llimin e zërit të sirenës së trenit, i cili i largohet vëzhguesit.) Vëzhgimi i Habllit tregon se sipas këtij ligji, trupat qiellorë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme largohen prej nesh.

Pa kaluar shumë kohë Habëll, zbuloi diçka tjetër shumë të rëndësishme: galaktikat dhe yjet nuk largoheshin vetëm prej nesh por edhe nga njëri-tjetri. Përballë një universi ku çdo trup qiellor, në të cilin distancohen nga njëri-tjetri, i vetmi përfundim që mund të arrihet është se universi është në "zgjerim" të përhershëm.

Ky ishte një zbulim për të cilin Xhorxh Lëmetrë pati "profetizuar" pak kohë më parë, dhe një nga mendjet më të shquara të shekullit, pati shprehur diçka në lidhje me këtë 15 vjet më parë se ai. Në vitin 1915 Albert Ajnshtajn me anë të përllogaritjeve të përfituara nga Teoria e përgjithshme e Relativitetit arriti në përfundimin se universi është një strukturë jo-statike (kështu duke i paraprirë përfundimeve të Fridmanit dhe Lëmetrit). Por i habitur përballë këtij zbulimi Ajnshtajni, ekuacioneve të tij i shtoi edhe një faktor të ri, të cilin e emërtoi "konstante kozmologjike" që "të dilte një përgjigje e drejtë" sepse në atë kohë astronomët thonin se universi është statik dhe ai kërkoi që teoria t'i përshtatej këtij modeli. Vite më vonë konstanten kozmologjike do ta përkufizonte si, gabimi më i madh i karrierës së tij.

E vërteta mbi zgjerimin e universit, të cilën na e parashtroi Habëll, më pas do të lindte një model të ri për universin. Nëse universi është në zmadhim nëse do të kthehemi pak në kohë (në të shkuarën) do të konstatojmë një univers më të vogël, e nëse shkojmë më tej do të vërejmë "vetëm një pikë".

Duke iu mbështetur matjeve të bëra, kjo pikë, e cila përfshinte të gjithë materien e universit, do të kishte një vëllim zero për shkak të forcës të madhe tërheqëse (gravitetit). Kështu që universi duhet të jetë shfaqur me shpërthimin e kësaj pike me vëllim zero. Ky shpërthim u quajt "Big Beng" (Shpërthimi i Madh) dhe ekzistenca e tij në mënyrë të përsëritur pohohet nga faktet e vërejtura.

Big Beng tregoi një të vërtetë shumë të madhe: Të thuash që diçka ka zero volum është njësoj sikur të thuash është "Hiç". I gjithë universi është krijuar nga ky "hiç". Dhe për më tepër ky univers ka një fillim në të kundërt me pikëpamjen e materialistëve që mbështesin se "universi ka ekzistuar nga pafundësia".

----------


## hat

Teoria e Big Bengut për shkak të argumentave të forta që sillte, filloi të pranohej gjerësisht nga bota e shkencës. Por astronomët, të cilët ishin të vendosur në mbështetje të filozofisë materialiste dhe mbi idenë e kësaj filozofie mbi një "univers të pafund", vazhdonin t'i rezistonin Big Bengut dhe të mbanin në këmbë ideologjinë e tyre. Shkakun e kësaj përçapjeje kuptohet fare qartë në fjalët e fizikantit të shquar Artur Edington, i cili thotë: "Në mënyrë filozofike idea për fi-llimin e menjëhershëm të këtij rregulli të tanishëm natyror më duket shumë e neveritshme".4

Një tjetër astronom që kundërshtoi teorinë e Big Bengut, ishte Fredi Hoil. Ky i fundit aty nga mesi i shekullit të 20-të nxorri një model të ri, pasues i filozofisë së universit të pafund të shekullit të 19-të, me emrin gjendje e palëvizshme "Steady-state". Hoil e pranoi faktin e pakundërshtueshëm të zgjerimit të universit dhe propozoi diçka të re se universi është i pafundëm në të dyja, dimensionin dhe kohën e tij. Sipas këtij modeli me zgjerimin e universit materia në sasi të duhura, në mënyrë spontane filloi të ekzistonte vetvetiu për ta mbajtur universin në gjendje të palëvizshme. Qëllimi i vetëm i dukshëm i kësaj teorie është mbështetja e dogmës së "materies që ekziston që në pafundësinë e kohës", e cila është baza e filozofisë materialiste, kjo teori e Big Bengut është plotësisht e kundërta sepse mbron që universi ka një fillim. Përkrahësit e teorisë së gjendjes së palëvizshme i rezistuan për një kohë të gjatë Big Bengut. Por megjithatë shkenca përparonte kundra tyre.

----------


## hat

Gjendja e sër Artur Edingtonit që "idea për fillimin e menjëhershëm të këtij rregulli të tanishëm natyror më duket shumë e neveritshme" është një pranim i shqetësimit që solli Big Bengu për materialistët.

Në vitin 1948 Xhorxh Gamov duke i avancuar më tej llogaritjet e Xhorxh Lëmetrit, hodhi një tezë të re mbi Big Bengun. Nëse universi është formuar me një shpërthim kataklizmik, padyshim që duhet të ketë lënë pas një përqindje të caktuar të rrezatimit. Dhe mbi të gjitha ky rrezatim duhet të jetë përhapur në raport të njëjtë në të gjithë universin.

Ky argument që duhej të vërtetohej, pa kaluar shumë kohë u gjend. Në vitin 1965, dy kërkues Arno Penzias dhe Robert Uillson si përfundim i një rastësie, zbuluan këto rrezatime (valë) të panjohura. Ky rrezatim, të cilin e quajtën "Sfondi Kozmik i Rrezatimit" ishte i ndryshëm nga rrezatimet që reflektoheshin nga çdo vend i hapësirës për uniformitetin e jashtëzakonshëm. E shprehur ndryshe ky nuk ishte një rrezatim me origjinë të lokalizuar, pra, nuk kishte një burim të përcaktuar dhe ishte i përhapur gjithandej. Kështu që shumë shpejt u zbulua se këto rrezatime i takonin mbetjeve të periudhës së Big Bengut që vazhdojnë që nga çasti i parë i shpërthimit të madh. Gjithashtu Gamovi nxorri se frekuenca e rrezatimeve ishte shumë e afërt me vlerën e parashikuar nga shkencëtarët më parë. Penzia dhe Uillson fituan edhe çmimin Nobel për zbulimin e tyre.

Në 1989, Xhorxh Smut me ekipin e tij të NASA's hodhën në hapësirë "Satelitin e Zbulimit të Rrezatimit të Sfondit Kozmik" (COBE). Me aparatet e ndjeshme të vendosura në këtë anije kozmike u deshën vetëm 8 minuta për të detektuar dhe pohuar matjet e Penzias dhe Uillsonit. Konkluzionet vërtetuan rezultatet e mbetjeve të trysnisë dhe nxehtësisë prej shpërthimit të madh në fillim të universit. Shumica e shkencëtarëve pohuan se COBE në mënyrë të sukseshme kishte kapur mbetjet e Big Bengut.


Rrezatimi kozmik i zbuluar nga Penzia dhe Uillson shikohet si një fakt i pakundërshtueshëm për Big Bengun nga bota shkencore.

Shumë fakte të reja për Big Bengun po dilnin. Një argument tjetër i rëndësishëm i Big Bengut ishte sasia e gazeve të hidrogjenit dhe heliumit në hapësirë. Me matjet e bëra në ditët tona kuptohet se raporti hidrogjen-helium në univers përputhet plotësisht me raportin teorik të llogaritjeve të mbetjes së hidrogjen-helium nga Big Bengu. Kjo na drejton në atë se në teorinë e gjendjes së palëvizshme nëse universi pa një fillim vjen nga infiniti dhe nuk ka fillim, hidrogjeni në univers do të digjej plotësisht dhe do të kthehej në helium. I mbështetur nga fakte të mjaftueshme Big Bengu u pranua në mënyrë të prerë nga shkenca. Sipas një shkrimi në numrin e Tetorit 1994 të revistës "Scientific American" shënon se modeli i Big Bengut është i vetmi që merr parasysh zgjerimin e vazhdueshëm dhe siste-matik të universit dhe përfundime të tjera observuese.

Denis Shama, i cili për një kohë të gjatë së bashku me Fred Hoil, përkrahu teorinë e gjendjes së palëvizshme, u shpreh në këtë mënyrë mbi argumentat e njëpasnjëshme të Big Bengut:

"Edhe unë si gjithë ato që përkrahnin teorinë e gjendjes së palëvizshme u fërkuan për një kohë të gjatë me argumentat bindëse... Një rol të rëndësishëm luaja dhe unë por jo se i besoja vërtetësisë por vetëm se do të doja që "gjëndja e palëvizshme" të ishte e vërtetë. Kundra argumenteve mora pjesë përkrah Fredit për të gjetur përgji-gje për këto zbulime armike. Por me grumbullimin e më tepër të argumenteve, e kuptova që nuk kishte më kuptim të vazhdoja të luaja rolin dhe mendova se tashmë duhet lënë mënjanë "gjëndja e palëvizshme".5

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## hat

Me triumfin e Big Bengut, edhe dogma themelore e materialistëve, nocioni mbi "universin e pafund" u varros në faqet e historisë. Atëherë çfarë ishte ajo forcë që krijoi universin me një shpërthim të madh në mosekzistencë?

Pa dyshim që kjo pyetje tregon (shfaq) atë të vërtetë, të cilën nuk e pëlqen Artur Edington dhe materialistë të tjerë, pra, ekzistencën e një Krijuesi. Filozofi i shquar ateist Antoni Flu për këtë ka thënë:

"Thonë se shpifjet i bëjnë mirë gjendjes shpirtërore të njeriut. Unë do të rrëfehem: Modeli i Big Bengut është shumë shqetësues për sa i përket një ateisti. Sepse shkenca ka vërtetuar një pretendim të përkrahur nga burime fetare: Tezën mbi ekzistencën e një zanafille të universit. Unë i besoj akoma ateizmit por duhet të theksoj se nuk është fare e lehtë dhe e qetë të mbrohet përballë Big Bengut".6

Shumë shkencëtarë të tjerë që nuk e kishin detyruar veten në besimin e verbër në ateizëm, sot në krijimin e universit e pranojnë ekzistencën e një Krijuesi, zotërues të një force të pafund, pra, Allahun. Psh, astrofizikanti i njohur amerikan Hjuxh Ros shpjegon ekzistencën e Krijuesit përtej dimensioneve të universit në këtë mënyrë:

"Koha është dimensioni ku shfaqen ngjarjet. Në qoftë se materia është e shfaqur së bashku me shpërthimin, atëherë shkaku i ekzistencës së universit duhet të jetë një fenomen plotësisht i pavarur nga dimensioni kohor dhe ai i vendit. Kjo na tregon se krijuesi është mbi të gjitha dimensionet e universit. Në të njëjtën kohë tregon se Zoti nuk është universi në vetvete dhe nuk përmbledh atë apo të jetë një forcë e tij.

----------


## hat

Siç e studiuam deri në këtë pikë, Big Beng do të thotë krijimi i universit nga mosekzistenca, pra, pohim i hapur i krijimit të qëllimshëm. Për këtë shkak fizikantët dhe astronomët, të cilët e kishin përvetësuar ideologjinë materialiste, u mun-duan të sillnin disa shpjegime alternative për t'i dalë kundra këtij realiteti. Një nga këto ishte dhe teoria e "gjendjes së palëvizshme", të cilën e prekëm në faqet e mësipërme ku thamë se kjo teori ishte një përçapje e pashpresë e disa shkencëtarëve, të cilët "në mënyrë filozofike shqetësoheshin nga idea e krijimit të universit".

Dy alternativat e tjera, të cilat materialistët u munduan t'i sillnin ishin mo-dele që e pranonin Big Bengun por që mundoheshin ta komentonin jashtë krijimit. I pari ishte "modeli i oshilacionit (hapje-mbylljes) të universit" dhe i dyti ishte "modeli kuantum i universit". Tani le të analizojmë hollësisht këto teori dhe të shpjegojmë pavleftësitë e tyre.

*"Modeli i oshilacionit të universit"* u shfaq si tezë nga ata astronomë, të cilët nuk e pranonin dot Big Bengun si fillimin e universit. Në këtë model pretendohet se pas Big Bengut universi u mblodh përsëri në vetvete, pra, në një pikë të vetme dhe më pas shpërtheu përsëri dhe u mblodh përsëri në një pikë të tillë. Kështu me këtë rutinë vazhdon deri në pafundësi. Përsëri sipas këtij modeli edhe para Big Bengut ka patur shpërthime deri në pafundësi. Pra, sipas teorisë, universi dhe materia ekzistonin që nga pafundësia por që me kalimin e kohës përjetonin shpërthime dhe tkurrje (mbledhje në një pikë) herë pas here. Edhe universi ku ne jetojmë është një prej atyre universeve të këtij cikli.

Ajo që bënë ata që parashtruan këtë model ishte thellimi i tyre mbi Big Bengun duke shkruar një skenar për ta kthyer atë në një teori që mbron pafundësinë e universit. Por ky ishte një skenar jashtëshkencor, sepse kërkimet e 15-20 viteve të fundit na tregojnë se ky model i oshilacionit të universit është i pamundshëm. Sepse edhe sikur universi të tkurret e të mblidhet në vetvete, nuk ekziston asnjë forcë fizike që të kushtëzojë një tkurrje kaq të madhe dhe duke e kthyer përsëri atë mbrapsht, me një shpërthim tjetër të madh, ta ndërtojë atë përsëri.8

Faktori më i madh, i cili miraton pavlefshmërinë e këtij modeli është se edhe sikur universi me oshilacion të vazhdueshëm të ekzistojë, ky mekanizëm nuk do të vazhdonte në pafundësi. Sepse llogaritjet tregojnë se këto "universe të njëpasnjëshëm" do t'i transferonin pasuesit një sasi entropie. Pra, energjia në çdo univers sa do të vinte e do të bëhej më e padobishme, pra, sasia e energjisë ekzistuese do të ishte më e vogël dhe çdo univers që do të hapej sërish do të zotëronte një hapje më të ngadaltë dhe një sipërfaqe më të madhe. Dhe nëse do të ktheheshim pas në kohë do të përballeshim me universe më të vegjël dhe përsëri kjo do të kyçej në një "univers fillestar". E nëse do të ekzistonin universe të këtillë përsëri duhet që në fillim të jenë krijuar nga mosekzistenca.9

Shkurtimisht modeli i "oshilacionit" të pafund të universit është një fantazi që fizikisht nuk është e mundur të realizohet.

*"Modeli kuantum i universit"*, ishte modeli i dytë i paraqitur për një shpje-gim jashtëkrijimit për Big Bengun. Ata që mbronin këtë tezë e patën bazuar skenarin e tyre në vëzhgimin e bërë në fizikën nënatomike (kuantumit). Në fizikën e kuantumit u vëzhgua se copëzat nënatomike formoheshin dhe zhdukeshin spontanisht brenda në vakum. Këtë vëzhgim disa prej fizikantëve e komentuan se materia fillon dhe krijohet në nivelin kuantum dhe se "kjo cilësi i takon materies në vetvete", po kështu edhe në krijimin e universit nga mosekzistenca është një veti që i përket lëndës, duke u munduar të tregonin këtë dukuri si një pjesë e li-gjeve të natyrës. Brenda modelit të kuantumit, universi ynë interpretohet si një copëz nënatomike në një (univers) më të madh.

Në fakt përshkrimi i bërë fizikës së kuantumit në asnjë mënyrë nuk ka li-dhje dhe nuk mund të jetë një shpjegim mbi krijimin e universit. Uilliam Lein Kreg, shkrimtar i librit "Big Beng, Theism and Atheism" (Shpërthimi i madh, Teizmi-besimi në një Zot- dhe Ateizmi) këtë temë e shpjegon si më poshtë:

"Vakumi kuantum mekanik me copëzat, të cilat valëzonin (dukeshin e zhdukeshin) në të vërtetë është shumë larg "vakumit" real e nuk do të thotë hapësirë boshe. Në një model kuantumi të tillë, copëzat, të cilat vazhdimisht duken e zhduken marrin energji nga (vetë) ky boshllëk për të siguruar këtë ekzistencë të tyre të shkurtër. Kjo nuk është një hapësirë boshe dhe për këtë shkak edhe copëzat e materies nuk u krijuan nga hiçi".10

Dmth, edhe në fizikën e kuantumit materia nuk u krijua nga mosekzistenca, vetëm se energjia përreth në mënyrë spontane kthehet në materie e më pas me shpërbërjen e kësaj materieje kthehet sërish në energji. Shkurtimisht këtu nuk jemi përballë një krijimi në mosekzistencë.

Por ashtu si në degët e tjera të shkencës edhe në fizikë ka nga ato shkencëtarë ateistë, të cilët pa i vënë re disa pika dhe detaje kritike i kalojnë pa i përfillur këto të vërteta për shkak të pikëpamjeve të tyre materialiste. Sepse për to nxjerrja dhe shpjegimi i të vërtetave shkencore mbart një rëndësi jetike për qëndrimin në këmbë të materializmit, dmth, ateizmit.

Modeli i universit kuantum, të cilin e shtjelluam më sipër, do të refuzohej nga shumica e shkencëtarëve: me shprehjen e fizikantit të njohur C. J. Isham "për arësye të vështirësive vdekjeprurëse të dala përpara teorisë, modeli kuantum i universit nuk u përqafua gjerësisht".11 Aq sa ky model sot është braktisur edhe nga fizikantët R. Brout dhe Ph. Shpindel, të cilët ishin ata që e shfaqën për herë të parë këtë.12


Stefan Hauking ashtu si shkencëtarët e tjerë materialistë, të cilët përpiqen të sjellin shpjegime jashtëkrijuese për Big Bengun shfaq disa koncepte të mbështetura në imagjinatë dhe kontradikta.

Një version i modelit kuantum i njohur shumë këto vitet e fundit, vjen nga fizikanti i njohur botëror* Stefan Hauking*. Ky i fundit, në modelin e përmbledhur në librin "Historia e shkurtër e kohës", pretendon se Big Bengu nuk të lë të kuptosh krijim nga mosekzistenca. Përballë realitetit se përpara Big Bengut nuk ka patur kohë, propozoi konceptin "kohe imagjinare" . Sipas tij Big Bengu ka patur vetëm një interval 10-43 sekonda "kohe imagjinare" dhe koha reale është formuar pas saj. Shpresa e Hauking ishin vetëm që të kundështonte atë koncept të pakohësisë para Big Bengut.

Faktikisht "koha imagjinare", "numri i njerëzve imagjinarë në dhomë" apo "numri i makinave imagjinare në rrugë", janë koncepte të barazvlefshëm me zero, pra, hapësirë boshe. Ai është duke bërë vetëm një lojë fjalësh me këtë gjë. Hauking pretendon se me ekuacionet e ndërtuara me faktorin kohë imagjinare janë të drejta, por në të vërtetë kjo nuk ka asnjë lidhje.

Matematicieni i njohur Sër Herbert Dingëll probabilitetin për të treguar si të drejta gjërat që nuk ekzistojnë e shpjegon:

"Në gjuhën e matematikës ne themi aq gënjeshtra sa dhe të vërteta, dhe mbrenda kufinj-ve të matematikës nuk ke asnjë shans t'i dallosh këto nga njëra-tjetra. Veçimi i tyre mund të arrihet vetëm jashtë matematikës me logjikë apo me eksperimente; duke arritur të analizohet mundësia e relacioneve midis rezultatit matematikor dhe reaksionit korrespondent fizik".13

Shkurtimisht në matematikë çdo rezultat teorik nuk kushtëzon domosdoshmërinë që të ketë pasojë reale. Ja pra, dhe Hauking duke përdorur këtë veçori subjektive të matematikës prodhon hipoteza, të cilat nuk mund të korrespondojnë me realitetin. Po çfarë mund të jetë arsyeja e përpjekjeve të tij? Përgjigjen mund ta gjejmë sërish te fjalët e tij. Në shumicën e rasteve Hauking modelet e universit, të cilat na i parashtron si alternativa të Big Bengut, pohon se këto janë hedhur "për të asgjësuar krijimin hyjnor".14

Të gjitha këto tregojnë se alternativat që iu ofruan Big Bengut; teoria e gjendjes së palëvizshme, modeli i oshilacionit të universit, modeli kuantum i universit dhe përpjekjet e modelit të Haukingut, rrjedhin të gjitha vetëm nga paragjykimet e ideologjisë materialiste. Zbulimet shkencore tregojnë haptazi se teoria e Big Bengut është e vërtetë dhe kjo shpjegon "krijimin në mosekzistencë". Dhe ky është një demostrim i hapur i krijimit të universit në mosekzistencë nga ana e Zotit por që materialistët këtë nuk e pranojnë dot.

Një shembull i kësaj replike drejtuar Big Bengut është cituar në një shkrim nga Xhon Madoks, editor i një nga revistave të njohura shkencore materialiste, Nature. Madoksi në editorialin e tij me titull (Down with the Big Bang) *"Poshtë Big* Bengu" ka deklaruar se "Big Bengu nuk mund të pranohet ideologjikisht" sepse* "teologët me Big Bengun kanë gjetur një mbështetje të fortë në idenë e* krijimit" dhe se në 10 vitet e ardhshëm do ta hedhim poshtë Big Bengun.15

Disa materialistë iu afruan çështjes me maturi. Psh, fizikanti materialist anglez H. P. Lipson, "edhe pse nuk e dëshiron diçka të tillë" e pranon krijimin si një e vërtetë shkencore në këtë mënyrë:

"Për mua duhet ta kapërcejmë këtë pikë dhe duhet me doemos ta miratojmë shpje-gimin e vetëm të pranueshëm, krijimin. Unë e di që kjo do të vijë repulsive (shtytëse) së bashku me mua edhe shumë fizikantëve të tjerë por nëse argumentet eksperimentale e mbështesin një teori, nuk mund ta refuzojmë këtë vetem pse nuk na pëlqen neve".16

Si përfundim shkenca ka arritur në këtë të vërtetë: Materia dhe koha janë të krijuara nga ana e një Krijuesi që zotëron forcë të pafundme dhe i pavarur nga këto të dyja. Krijuesi i universit ku jetojmë, zotërues i një force, dijeje dhe inteli-gjence të pafund, është Allahu.

----------


## hat

Modeli i Big Bengut me ndihmën që i dha njerëzimit të njohë universin rea-lizoi një funksion tjetër të rëndësishëm. Me shprehjen e filozofit ateist Antoni Flu që me Big Bengun "shkenca miratoi një pretendim të përkrahur nga burimet fetare".

Kjo e vertetë e mbrojtur nga burimet fetare është realiteti i krijimit të universit nga mosekzistenca. Para se shkenca të bënte zbulimet e saj, Zoti e pati deklaruar në librat e tij hyjnorë të zbritura si udhëzim për njerëzinë. Në secilin prej librave të Tij hyjnorë si Teurati, Ungjilli dhe Kurani, ka informuar se universi dhe të gjitha materiet janë të krijuara spontanisht nga Zoti.

Mes këtyre burimeve hyjnore, Kurani, i cili nuk ka pësuar asnjë ndryshim na informon edhe mbi krijimin nga mosekzistenca por edhe mbi çështjen e mënyrës së krijimit, këto informata të zbuluara 14 shekuj me parë janë plotësisht paralele me zbulimet e shkencës moderne të shek. 20-të.

Fillimisht në Kuran informohemi për "mosekzistencën" në "krijimin" e këtij universi si vijon:

"Ai (Allahu) është që krijoi (pa kurrfarë shembulli) qiejt dhe tokën...". (Enam, 101)

14 shekuj para nesh, në një kohë kur dijet e njerëzve mbi universin ishin shumë të cekëta, na deklarohet një aspekt tjetër në Kuran, ashtu siç e parashtron edhe teoria e Big Bengut, i gjithë universi ka dalë në pah nga veçimi dhe zgjerimi i një vëllimi shumë të vogël, i cili ishte i mbledhur:

"A nuk e dinë ata, të cilët nuk besuan se qiejt dhe toka ishin të ngjitura, e Ne i ndamë ato të dyja dhe ujin e bëmë bazë të jetës së çdo sendi; a nuk besojnë"? (Enbija, 30)

Në origjinalin arabisht të ajetit të mësipërm jo pa qëllim është zgjedhur një fjalë e veçantë. Fjala ratk në ajet u përkthye "të ngjitura me njëra-tjetrën". Kuptimi në fjalorët arabisht është "të ndërthurura me njëra-tjetrën, të pandara, të shkrira në njëra-tjetrën". Pra, është një fjalë që përdoret për dy lëndë, të cilat formojnë një masë (tërësi). Shprehja në ajet "i ndamë" është folja fatk, e cila ka kuptimin e shkëputjes së një sendi nga gjendja ratk duke e copëzuar dhe e shpërndarë. Psh, kjo folje përdoret edhe te rasti i çarjes së farës nga filizi dhe dalja e saj nga toka.

Me këtë informacion le t'i hedhim një sy përsëri ajetit. Aty flitet për një gjendje ratk të qiellit dhe tokës. Më pas këto të dyja u ndanë me foljen fatk. Pra, kanë dalë në pah duke çarë (përshkuar) njëra-tjetrën. Faktikisht mund të kujtojmë gjendjen e parë të Big Bengut ku shohim një pikë të quajtur "veza kozmike" që përfshinte të gjitha materiet e universit. E thënë ndryshe çdo gjë "qiejt dhe toka" ishin në një gjendje ratk brenda kësaj pike. Më pas kjo vezë kozmike ka shpërthyer furishëm dhe me këtë (direktim) materiet u bënë fatk, pra, dolën jashtë dhe formuan të gjithë universin.

Një tjetër e vërtetë e deklaruar në Kuran është zgjerimi i universit, i cili arriti të zbulohej nga shkenca vetëm në vitin 1920. Kurani, këtë aspekt, i cili për herë të parë doli me vëzhgimet e animit në të kuqe të spektrit të dritës së yjeve nga ana e Habëll, e tregon kështu:

"Ne, me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë". (Dharijatë, 47)

Me pak fjalë, në një anë zbulimet e shkencës moderne zhvlerësojnë dogmën materialiste, nga ana tjetër vërtetojnë saktësinë e informacioneve të ajeteve të Kuranit. Sepse universi në të kundërt nga ç'e kujtojnë materialistët, me një sërë aksidentesh brenda në materie; është krijuar nga Zoti dhe informatat e ardhura nga Ai, padyshim që janë dijet më të drejta mbi origjinën e universit.

----------


## hat

Ekuilibri në Shpërthim

Fuqia e shpërthimit të universit është përcaktuar saktësisht në
mënyrë të prerë dhe është aq delikate sa është e pabesueshme
kontrolli i forcës tërheqëse të saj. Për këtë arësye Big Bengu
nuk është një shpërthim dosido por një ekzistencë (formim) e
përllogaritur mirë dhe e sistemuar.

Pol Devis, profesor i fizikës teorike 17[/COLOR]

Në kreun e mëparmë analizuam se universi është krijuar nga mosekzistenca me një shpërthim të furishëm dhe spontan të Big Bengut. Tani duke mbajtur parasysh këtë informacion le të studiojmë strukturën e tanishme të universit.

Në univers gjenden përafërsisht 300 miliard galaktika. Këto kanë forma të caktuara, si galaktika spirale, eliptike ... dhe po aq kanë dhe yje. Njëri nga këto yje është edhe Dielli ynë, përreth të cilit sillen në harmoni të plotë 9 planete. Ne jetojmë në të tretin e këtyre planeteve.

Shihni përreth jush: Ky univers a ju lë ndopak përshtypjen se për arsye të shpërthimit është si një lëmsh materiesh të përhapura rastësisht përreth? Natyrisht që jo. Materia e shpërndarë ashtu rastësisht, si është e mundur të formojë galaktika të sistemuara? Për çfarë arsye materia në pika të caktuara është mbledhur dhe ka formuar yje? Qoftë vetëm ekuilibri aq i përpiktë i Sistemit Diellor, a mund të jetë formuar nga një shpërthim aq i frikshëm? Këto janë pyetje të rëndësishme që na shpien në pyetjen themelore se si është formuar (përpiluar) universi pas Big Bengut.

Nëse Big Bengu është një shpërthim kataklizmik, pasojat që priten pas shpërthimit të tij padyshim që janë shpërndarja e materies në hapësirën boshe. Kjo materie e përhapur ashtu rastësisht formon një gjendje aq normale, saqë në një pikë të caktuar ato mblidhen dhe formojnë galaktika, yje dhe sisteme diellorë. Kjo është njësoj sikur të presësh nga një bombë e hedhur në hambarin e grurit, të mbledhi kokrrat dhe t'i sistemojë në mënyrë të rregullt ato. Sër Fredi Hoil, i cili për vite të tëra i doli kundra Big Bengut i habitur nga kjo gjendje u shpreh në këtë mënyrë:

"Teoria e Big Bengut pohon atë që universi ka filluar me një shpërthim të vetëm dhe të madh. Por siç e dimë shpërthimet e shpërbëjnë materien dhe e përhapin në mënyrë të çrregullt. Në fakt Big Bengu në mënyrë shumë misterioze ka sjellë në pah plotësisht të kundërtën e kësaj:* Materia u soll në atë harmoni saqë të bashkohen me njëra-tjetrën e të formohen galaktikat".18*

Me të vërtetë materia e formuar me Big Bengun mori një formë dhe sistemim të jashtëzakonshëm. Formimi i një sistemi të tillë na shpie vetëm te një e vërtetë: Krijimi i përsosur i universit është vepër e Allahut, zotërues i një fuqie të epërme...

Në këtë pjesë të librit do të studiojmë përsosmërinë dhe madhështinë në fjalë.

----------


## hat

Ata, të cilët kanë dëgjuar mbi Big Bengun por që nuk janë thelluar në këtë çështje, mund të mendojnë se pas shpërthimit nuk ekziston një përllogaritje e ho-llësishme. Sepse shpërthimi tek njerëzit nuk mund të zgjojë koncepte si projektim, plan apo sistem.


Pol Devis: "Faktet janë aq të forta sa të pranosh ekzistencën e një plani të ndërgjegjshëm kozmik".

Një dimension i këtij rregulli është edhe shpejtësia e shpërthimit. Materia e krijuar me Big Bengun sigurisht që ka filluar të përhapet përreth me një shpejtësi tmerrësisht të madhe. Por këtu duhet të kemi kujdes një pikë. Në çastin e shpërthimit ekzistonte edhe një forcë tërheqëse relativisht e madhe. Një forcë kjo që mund ta mblidhte të gjithë universin në një pikë të vetme.

Prandaj në çastet e para të Big Bengut duhet të flasim për dy forca të kundërta. Forca shtytëse e shpërthimit dhe forca tërheqëse e saj, e cila duke i rezistuar këtij shpërthimi mundohej të mblidhte përsëri materien në pika të caktuara. Universi arriti të krijohej për shkak të ekzistencës të një ekuilibri midis dy forcave. Në qoftë se që në çastet e para forca tërheqëse do të ishte më e madhe se forca shpërthyese, atëherë universi pa arritur të zgjerohej do të mblidhej përsëri në vetvete. Në qoftë se do të ekzistonte mundësia tjetër e superioriteti të forcës së shpërthimit, në këtë rast materia do të përhapej në hapësirë në atë mënyrë që të mos bashkohej më.

Por sa i ndjeshëm ka qenë ky ekuilibër? Në ç'raport ka qenë "elasticiteti" midis këtyre dy forcave?

Profesori i njohur i fizikës matematikore në Universitetin Adelaide në Australi, Pol Devis në lidhje me përgjigjen e pyetjes bëri shumë llogaritje të gjata ku arriti në një rezultat të pabesueshëm. Sipas tij në qoftë se shpejtësia e zma-dhimit (zgjerimit) pas Big Bengut sikur të ndryshonte në një raport prej 10-18 sekondash (një të biliardtën e sekondit), nuk do të dilte në pah ky univers. Këtë përfundim Davies e tregon kështu:

"Llogaritjet tregojnë se shpejtësia e zgjerimi të universit përshkohet në kufinj tepër kritikë. Në qoftë se universi do të zgjerohej me një shpejtësi më të vogël (të ngadaltë) për shkak të forcës tërheqëse do të mblidhej, e nëse do të zgjerohej pak më shpejt, materiali kozmik do të përhapej dhe do të zhdukej në hapësirë. Përgjigjja e pyetjes është shumë interesante mbi këtë ekuilibër te "mirëllogaritur" midis dy rasteve katastrofike; sikur shpejtësia e përcaktuar e shpërthimit të ndryshonte vetëm 10-18 të shpejtësisë reale do të mjaftonte të zhdukte këtë ekuilibër të duhur. Prandaj shpejtësia e shpërthimit është përllogaritur me një përsosmëri të pabesueshme. Big Bengu nuk është një shpërthim dosido, është formulim i planifikuar dhe siste-matik".19

Këtë ekuilibër të mrekullueshëm në fillim të krijimit të universit, një shkrim i revistës së njohur "Science" shprehimisht e shtjellon kështu:

"Në qoftë se dendësia e materies në univers do të ishte pak më e madhe atëherë universi sipas ligjit të relativitetit të përgjithshëm për shkak të forcës tërheqëse midis copëzave atomike nuk do të zgjerohej por do të kthehej përsëri në pikënisje. Nëse kjo dendësi do të ishte pak më e vogël atëherë universi do të zgjerohej me një shpejtësi tmerruese dhe copëzat atomike nuk do të arrinin të tërhiqnin njëra-tjetrën kështu që nuk do të formoheshin kurrë galaktikat. Sipas matjeve të bëra ndryshimi midis dendësisë reale në fillim të universit dhe asaj dendësie kritike që nuk ka asnjë mundësi të formohej, është më e vogël se një e kuadrilionta e një përqindit të saj. Kjo i ngjan vendosjes së një lapsi me majë në atë mënyrë që të qëndrojë ashtu për 1 mi-liard vjet... Mbi të gjitha, me zgjerimin e vazhdueshëm të universit edhe ky ekuilibër bëhet akoma edhe më i ndjeshëm".20

Edhe Stefan Hauking sado që mundohet të shpjegojë origjinën e universit me një sërë rastësish, këtë ekuilibër të jashtëzakonshëm të shpejtësisë së zgjerimit të universit në veprën me titull "Histori e Shkurtër e Kohës", e pohon kështu:

"Shpejtësia e zgjerimit të universit është një pikë aq kritike saqë qysh në sekondën e parë pas Big Bengut ky raport të ishte një e milionta herë më e vogël, universi nuk do të vinte në këtë gjendje".21

Çfarë na tregon ky ekuilibër i jashtëzakonshëm? Padyshim që një programim i tillë delikat nuk mund të shpjegohet me rastësinë dhe është argumentimi i një projektimi të vullnetshëm. Pol Devis edhe pse ishte një fizikant, i cili ka përqafuar ideologjinë materialiste, këtë realitet e pohon si më poshtë:

"Konstrukti i tanishëm i universit, i cili është shumë i ndjeshëm edhe ndaj ndryshimeve më të vogla të vlerave numerike, është i krijuar nga një vullnet shumë i kujdesshëm që nuk mund t'i dilet dot kundra... Ekuilibret e ndjeshëm numerikë janë nga ekuilibrat më themelorë të natyrës dhe përbëjnë një argument të fortë për të pranuar ekzistencën e një projektimi kozmik."22 


" Ne, me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë ". (Dharijatë, 47)

----------


## hat

Faktikisht shpejtësia e shpërthimit te Big Bengu është vetëm një nga ato ekuilibra numerikë të formuara në atë çast në univers. Pas Big Bengut dolën në pah "përmasat", të cilat përcaktojnë strukturën e universit tek e cila ne bëjmë pjesë, dhe këto ishin të përcaktuara në vlera të duhura.

Këto përmasa përbëjnë atë që sot fizika moderne i quan "katër forcat themelore". Të gjitha strukturat dhe lëvizjet fizike në univers kryhen në saje të ekuilibrit dhe relacioneve midis këtyre katër forcave. Këto janë: forca tërheqëse e tokës, forca elektromagnetike, forca e fuqishme bërthamore dhe forca e dobët bërthamore. Forcat e fuqishme dhe të dobëta bërthamore përcaktojnë vetëm strukturën përbërëse të atomit. Kurse dy të tjerat, pra, forca tërheqëse e tokës dhe forca elektromagnetike, përcaktojnë marrëdhëniet midis atomeve dhe gjithashtu të gjithë ekuilibrat e objekteve materiale (dmth, vetë materien). Këto katër forca kontrollojnë dhe përcaktojnë të gjithë materien e shpërndarë në univers pas Big Bengut.

Tek krahasojmë këto forca me njëra-tjetrën, përpara na del një pamje shumë interesante. Këto katër forca zotërojnë vlera jashtëzakonisht të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra. Nëse do të kërkojmë të përdorim një njësi të përbashkët për raportet e të gjitha këtyre forcave, do të shkruajmë diçka të tillë:

( ^ eshte fuqi)
Forca e fuqishme bërthamore : 15

Forca e dobët bërthamore : 7.03 x 10^-3

Forca elekromagnetike : 3.05 x 10^-12

Forca tërheqëse e tokës : 5.90 x 10^-39

Nëse do të shihnim me kujdes numërat e mësipërm, do të vërejmë një dife-rencë shumë e madhe midis tyre. Psh, vlera e forcës së fuqishme bërthamore është 25 e ndjekur kjo nga 38 zero më e madhe se forca tërheqëse e tokës! Vallë, cila është arsyeja e një diference të tillë?


Biologu molekular i njohur Majkëll Denton në librin me titull Fati i Natyrës: Si shfaqin qëllim ligjet biologjike në univers, shpjegon një të vërtetë kështu: Universi është krijuar me një projektim të veçantë që synon jetën e njeriut

Biologu molekular Majkëll Denton në librin *"Nature's Destiny": How the Laws of Biology Reveal Purpose in the Universe (Fati i Natyrës: Si shfaqin që-llim ligjet* *biologjike në univers),* kësaj pyetjeje i kthen këtë përgjigje:

"Në qoftë se forca tërheqëse e tokës do të ishte një trilion herë më e madhe, atëherë universi do të kishte një sipërfaqe më të vogël dhe jetëgjatësia do të ishte më e shkurtër. Përmasa e një ylli përafërsisht do të ishte një trilion herë më i vogël se Dielli ynë dhe jetëgjatësia e tij do të ishte vetëm një vit. Nga ana tjetër nëse forca tërheqëse e tokës do të ishte pak më e vogël se realja nuk do të arrihej kurr-sesi të krijohej ndonjë yjësi apo galaktikë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë edhe te forcat e tjera vihet re një ndjeshmëri e tillë. Nëse forca e fuqishme bërthamore do të kishte një vlerë paksa më të vogël atëherë i vetmi element statik do të ishte ai atom, i cili në bërthamë përbëhet nga dy protone. Në këtë gjendje në univers nuk do të mbesë fare hidrogjen dhe nëse yjet dhe galaktikat do të ishin të krijuara, do të kishin një strukturë shumë më ndryshe nga ajo ç'kanë sot. Qartësisht nëse këto konstante dhe këto forca themelore nuk do të kishin vlerat preçize, të cilat zotërojnë sot, nuk do të ekzistonte asnjë yll, supernovë, planet apo atom. Me një fjalë nuk do të kishte jetë".23

Pol Devis bën një koment të tillë mbi përcaktimin (përpilimin) e ligjeve themelore të fizikës në univers në harmoni me jetesën e njeriut:

"Nëse natyra do të kishte zgjedhur vlera numerike pak më ndryshe, universi do të ishte një vend shumë më ndryshe. Dhe me shumë mundësi ne nuk do të gjendeshim këtu për ta parë... Dhe njeriu me studimin e kozmologjisë, pabesueshmëria sa vjen e bëhet më e dukshme. Zbulimet e fundit mbi zanafillën e universit tregojnë se ky univers, i cili është vazhdimisht në zgjerim përbëhet nga një strukturë shumë preçize, e cila lind një admirim të madh".24

Arno Penzias, me zbulimin e argumentit të madh të sfondit kozmik të rrezatimit, së bashku me Robert Uillson më 1965 fituan çmimin Nobel. Penzias mbi këtë projektim të mahnitshëm bën këtë koment:

"Astronomia na shpie në një ngjarje të mahnitshme; një univers i krijuar në mosekzistencë. Është ndërtuar mbi një ekuilibër shumë të ndjeshëm me kushtet e duhura për të lejuar jetën në tokë. Ky është një univers i planifikuar për këtë qëllim".25

Te këto pjesë, të cilat i shkëputëm nga thëniet e shkencëtarëve të njohur vërejmë se të gjithë kanë evidentuar të njëjtin realitet. Kjo e vërtetë, i shfaqet çdo personi, i cili studion këto sisteme dhe ekuilibre të universit që na mahnisin pa masë. Është shumë e qartë që në të gjithë universin ekspozohet një projektim superior dhe një sistem i përsosur. Zoti i këtij sistemi padyshim është Allahu që krijon gjithçka të përsosur. Allahu na tërheq vëmendjen në një nga ajetet e Tij mbi përsosmërinë dhe maturinë në krijimin e universit:

"(Ai është që) Vetëm Atij i takon sundimi i qiejve dhe i tokës, Ai nuk ka as fëmijë e as shok në sundimin e Tij. Ai krijoi çdo gjë, duke e përsosur në mënyrë të qartë e të matur". (Furkan, 2)

----------


## hat

Gjithçka që studiuam deri tani tregon haptazi se çdo ekuilibër numerik që u përcaktua menjëherë pas Big Bengut, ka një rëndësi me të vërtetë jetike për vazhdimësinë e racës njerëzore. Pra, si fuqia shpërthyese, vlerat e katër forcave themelore dhe të gjitha ato ndryshore, të cilat do t'i analizojmë në faqet vijuese, janë harmonizuar në atë mënyrë që të formojnë një univers ku të mund të jetohet dhe kjo harmoni është përllogaritur me delikatesën më të madhe.

Në këtë pikë le të marrim në dorë pretendimin e rastësisë (koinçidencës) të materializmit. Rastësia është term matematikor dhe nëse diçka mund të rea-lizohet me anë të rastësisë mund ta llogarisim në saje të matematikës së probabilitetit. Le ta shohim së bashku.

Vallë, sa është mundësia që një univers, i cili na jep mundësinë e jetës, të jetë vetëformuar rastësisht së bashku me të gjitha ndryshoret fizike? Një e bi-lionta e bilionit? Një e trilionta e trilionit, të trilionit? Apo më tepër?

Këtë shifër e zbuloi matematicieni i njohur anglez Roxher Penrouz, shok i ngushtë pune me Stefan Hauking. Duke futur në llogaritje të gjitha ndryshoret fizike evidentoi se në sa forma të ndryshme mund të rreshtoheshin, dhe për të formuar një mjedis ku mund të jetojnë gjallesat përcaktoi rezultatet e probabiliteteve të tjera të mundshme të Big Bengut.

PROBABILITETI PËR TË FORMUAR NJË UNIVERS KU MUND TË KETË JETË:

Llogaritjet e matematicienit anglez Roxher Penrouz demostruan se probabiliteti i formimit të rastësishëm të një universi të përshtatshëm për jetesë është 1 në 1010123. Për të përkufizuar këtë numër fjala "e pamundur" mbetet e pafuqishme.

101000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000

Probabiliteti i gjetur nga Penrouz ishte ( ^ eshte fuqi) 10^10^123. 

Është e vështirë bile të mendohet se ç'kuptim ka ky numër. Në mate-matikë një numër i shkruar në formën 10^123 do të thotë, 1 i ndjekur nga 123 zero. Kjo është një shifër astronomike, e cila është më e madhe se numri i mbledhjes i të gjithë atomeve të universit, pra, 10^78. Por numri i gjetur nga Penrose është shumë herë më i madh se ky i fundit.

Këtë shifër le të mundohemi ta shpjegojmë me disa shembuj: 10^3 do të thotë 1000. 10^10^123 do të thotë një numër, i cili formohet nga një 1 i ndjekur nga 1000 zero. Nëse pas 1 vendosim nëntë zero kjo formon 1 miliard, 12 zero, 1 trilion... Por të vendosësh pas numrit 1* 10^123 zero nuk mund të përkufizohet apo të ketë një emërtim as në matematikë.

Në termat praktike në matematikë probabilitetet më të vogla se 1 në 10^50 nënkuptojnë një "probabilitet zero". Por numri i Penrouz ishte një numër tri-liarda të triliardit herë më i madh se ky. Ai numër formohet nga 1 i pasuar prej 10^123 zerosh. Shkurtimisht ky numër na tregon pamundësinë për të shpjeguar universin nëpërmjet rastësisë.


Roger Penrose: Ky numër na tregon edhe njëherë mprehtësinë dhe saktësinë e që-llimit të Krijuesit

Roxher Penrouz bën këtë koment mbi këtë numër që i kalon muret e logjikës:

"Ky numër, na tregon edhe një herë mprehtësinë dhe saktësinë e qëllimit të Krijuesit, pra, një mundësi në 10^10^123. Ky është me të vërtetë një numër i jashtëzakonshëm. Këtë asnjë njeri nuk mund të arrijë ta shkruajë në formën e një numri natyror sepse i duhet të shtojë pas numrit 1 edhe 10^123 zero. Edhe sikur t'i shtojmë nga një zero në vend të të gjithë protoneve dhe neutroneve të universit përsëri do ta kishim të vështirë të përfitonim një numër të tillë".26

Këto shifra, të cilat përkufizojnë saktësinë e ekuilibreve dhe të projekti-mit (dizenjimit) luajnë një rol themelor që i tejkalon kufinjtë e inteligjencës sonë. Janë tregues që vërtetojnë se universi kurrë nuk mund të jetë "fryt i rastësisë" por ashtu siç e shprehu edhe Penrouz, "demostrues i mprehtësisë dhe i saktësisë së Krijuesit".

Në fakt për të kuptuar se universi nuk është "fryt i rastësisë", nuk është e nevojshme të dihen këto llogaritje probabiliteti që treguam më lart. Sepse çdo person që hedh një sy përreth mund ta perceptojë kudo në univers këtë krijim të qartë. Padyshim që pas një shpërthimi të rastësishëm me radhitjen vetvetiu të atomeve nuk mund të formohet një univers i përsosur, e brenda tij sisteme, Dielli, Toka, njerëzit në të, kafshët, bimët, insektet dhe gjithçka tjetër. Detajet që evidentojmë kudo nga kthejmë kokën ne, janë një nga një, argumente të ekzistencës së Allahut, fuqisë së Tij supreme dhe të një krijimi të vullnetshëm. Por këtë mund ta konceptojnë vetëm ata njerëz që arrijnë të arsyetojnë:

"Është fakt se në krijimin e qiejve e të tokës, në ndërrimin e natës e të ditës, të anijes që lundron në det që u sjell dobi njerëzve, në atë shi që e lëshon Allahu prej së larti e me të ngjall tokën pas vdekjes së saj dhe përhap në të nga çdo lloj gjallese, në qarkullimin e erërave dhe reve të nënshtruara mes qiellit e tokës, (në të gjitha këto), ka argumente për një popull që arsyeton". (Bekare, 164)

----------


## hat

Ashtu siç studiuam deri tani, shkenca e shekullit të 20-të na ka treguar shumë argumente bindëse, të cilat argumentojnë krijimin e universit nga Allahu. Nocioni "Parim Human" (Anthropic Principle) tregon se në këtë sistem nuk ka vend për rastësinë dhe se çdo detaj i universit është i programuar posaçërisht për njeriun.

Ana interesante është se një pjesë e madhe e shkencëtarëve, të cilët me anë të zbulimeve arritën në konkluzionin se "universi nuk mund të komentohet nëpërmjet rastësisë" por që faktikisht për shkak të pikëpamjeve të tyre materia-liste, nuk ishte ky rezultati që kërkonin. Asnjë prej shkencëtarëve si Pol Devis, Arno Penzias, Fredi Hoil, Roxher Penrouz, prej të cilëve shkëputëm thënie të ndryshme, nuk kanë qenë fetarë. Duke bërë kërkime nuk kanë synuar të gjejnë argumente mbi ekzistencën e Zotit. Por të gjithë, edhe pse nuk e dëshironin një gjë të tillë arritën në përfundimin se i vetmi shpjegim për universin është ky projektim madhështor i vetëdijshëm.

Astronomi amerikan Xhorxh Grinshtajn në librin e tij "The Symbiotic Universe (Universi Simbiotik)", këtë gjë na e rrëfen kështu:

"Si mund të jetë e mundur kjo (projektimi i ligjeve të fizikës posaçërisht për jetën)? Tek analizojmë argumentet, përballemi me këmbëngulje me një fakt të rëndësishëm: duhet që të ketë hyrë në kontakt një inteligjencë e mbinatyrshme. Vallë për një çast edhe pse nuk patëm një qëllim të tillë po ballafaqohemi me argumente shkencore mbi praninë e një "Ekzistence Hyjnore"?27

Grinshtajn, i cili është një ateist, pyetjes të cilën e filloi me "vallë" po mundohet t'i shmanget realitetit sikur nuk e vë re atë. Por shumë shkencëtarë të tjerë, të cilët nuk i afrohen me paragjykime çështjes, e pohojnë me zë të lartë se universi është i krijuar posaçërisht nga ana e Zotit për jetën e njeriut. Astrofizikanti amerikan Hjuxh Ros në një shkrim me titull "Projektimi dhe Parimi Human" e përfundon kështu:

"Universin nga mosekzistenca duhet ta ketë krijuar medoemos një Krijues Suprem dhe Inteligjent. Një Krijues duhet ta ketë projektuar planetin Tokë. Dhe përsëri po ky Krijues Suprem dhe Inteligjent duhet ta ketë projektuar jetën".

Kështu që shkenca e argumenton krijimin: Zoti ekziston dhe është krijuesi i çdo qenieje çka shihet dhe nuk shihet përreth. Ai është i vetmi Krijues, Zot i projektimit dhe ekuilibrit në qiej dhe në tokë.

Nga ana tjetër, sot materializmi është hedhur jashtë kufinjve të shkencës dhe tashmë përjetohet si një bestytni. Mbi këtë fakt studiuesi i gjenetikës, amerikani Robert Grifits thotë me humor: "Kur kërkoj për vete një ateist për të diskutuar shkoj gjithmonë në departamentin e filozozofisë. Sepse tani e tutje në departamentin e fizikës nuk del dikush i tillë".

Duke e përmbledhur, cilindo ligj të fizikës apo ndryshore, do të vërejmë se këto zotërojnë vlera posaçërisht për të mundësuar jetën në tokë. Në lidhje me këtë Pol Devis në paragrafin e fundit të librit të tij me titull "The Cosmic Blueprint (Plani Kozmik)" shpjegon se: "ideologjia e një projektimi vjen sunduese mbi gjithçka".30

Padyshim "projektimi" i universit do të thotë krijim dhe programim nga ana e Zotit. Ekuilibret delikatë në univers janë argumente të qarta mbi artin e epërm krijues të Allahut, të çdo krijese, qoftë e gjallë apo inorganike. Ky përfundim në të cilin arriti shkenca nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse pohimi i së vërtetës të informuar nga Kurani 14 shekuj më parë:
"Vërtet, Zoti juaj, Allahu është Ai që krijoi qiejt dhe tokën brenda gjashtë ditësh, pastaj qëndroi mbi Arshin, Ai e mbulon ditën me natë, që me të shpejtë e kërkon atë (mbulimin e dritës së ditës), edhe dielli, edhe hëna e edhe yjet i janë nënshtruar sundimit të Tij. Ja, vetëm Atij i takon krijimi dhe sundimi. I madhëruar është Allahu, zoti i boteve". (Araf, 54)

Vazhdon...

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Je ne gjendje te debatosh ? Nese po atehere me thuaj e dabatojme nese jo atehere ver burimin e keti shkrimi .

Ardi

----------


## hat

> Je ne gjendje te debatosh ? Nese po atehere me thuaj e dabatojme nese jo atehere ver burimin e keti shkrimi .
> 
> Ardi


natyrisht , por ke durim deri sa ta perfundoj qe ta kemi te qart per qka te debatojm
ketu ke burimin te cilin do ta hedh ne forum http://www.harunyahya.com/albanian/liber/krijimi_i_universit/krijimi_i_universit_01.php

----------


## hat

Ritmi i Atomeve



Nëse kompleksi i punëve të realizuara në thellësi të natyrës
kuptohet me vështirësi edhe nga njerëzit më inteligjentë të
botës, si mund të mendojmë që këto (punë) janë fryt i aksidenteve
apo i një rastësie të verbër?

Pol Devis, profesor i fizikës teorike 31

Sipas mendimit të përbashkët të shkencëtarëve, Big Bengu ngjau 17 miliard vjet më parë. Tërësia e materieve që përbëjnë universin, ashtu siç e theksuam edhe në pjesët e kaluara, janë të krijuara nga mosekzistenca dhe të formuluara në një ekuilibër të jashtëzakonshëm. Por universi i shfaqur pas Big Bengut mund të ishte një vend krejt ndryshe nga ky që jetojmë ne sot.

Psh, sikur vlerat e katër forcave themelore që i përmendëm në faqet e mëparshme të ishin pak më ndryshe, universi do të formohej vetëm nga rrezatimi. Në një univers të tillë sigurisht që nuk mund të ekzistonin galaktikat, yjet, planetet dhe të jetonin njerëzit. Por falë krijimit të këtyre katër forcave fizike në një mënyrë të përsosur pas Big Bengut, erdhën në jetë atomet themeli i asaj që ne e quajmë "materie".

Sipas pohimit të përbashkët të shkencëtarëve, 14 sekonda pas Big Bengut filluan të formoheshin 2 atomet më të thjeshtë të universit: Hidrogjeni dhe Heliumi. Pas Big Bengut nxehtësia e universit filloi të ulet me shpejtësi dhe ato-met e hidrogjenit dhe të heliumit filluan të shfaqen me përhapjen me shpejtësi të materies në univers. E thënë ndryshe "universi fillestar" pas Big Bengut ishte një "grumbull gazi" hidrogjeni dhe heliumi. Në qoftë se universi do të qëndronte gjithmonë në këtë gjendje, në të nuk do të formohej kurrë jeta, yjet, planetet, gurët, toka, pemët apo njerëzit. Do të ishte një univers ku notojnë në hapësirën boshe dy gaze të ndryshëm, dmth, një univers i pajetë.

Por si është e mundur që në një univers të përbërë nga gaze, të shfaqen elemente më të rëndë, si karboni, i cili është elementi themelor i jetës për gjallesat?

Shkencëtarët, duke bërë kërkime mbi këtë pyetje u përballën me zbulimet më të habitshme të shekullit të 20-të.

----------


## hat

Kimia është shkenca që studion strukturën e brendshme të materies, përbërjen e saj kimike, vetitë dhe transformimet që pësojnë. Baza e kimisë moderne është tabela periodike. Kjo tabelë e formuar për herë të parë nga kimisti i njohur rus Dimitri Ivanoviç Mendelejev, është formuluar sipas strukturës së tyre atomike. Në krye të tabelës zë vend hidrogjeni sepse është elementi më i thjeshtë. Në bërthamën e tij gjendet vetëm një proton dhe gjithashtu rreth bërthamës së tij rrotullohet vetëm një elektron.

Protonet janë grimca që zenë vend në bërthamë të atomit dhe mbartin ngarkesë elektrike pozitive (+). Në tabelë vendin e dytë e zë heliumi, i cili ka vetëm 2 protone. Karboni 6 dhe oksigjeni 8 të tilla. Elementet mund t'i veçojmë nga njëri-tjetri sipas numrit të protoneve që mbartin në bërthamë.

Së bashku me protonin grimca tjetër që merr pjesë në bërthamë, është neutroni. Neutronet nuk kanë ngarkesë elektrike, edhe vetë emri i tyre do të thotë "i pangarkesë".

Elementi i tretë themelor përbërës i atomit është elektroni me ngarkesë elektrike negative (-). Elektronet në të kundërt të 2 elementeve të tjerë që ndodhen në bërthamë, zënë vend përreth saj. Në çdo atom ka aq elektrone sa numri i proto-neve. Ngaqë kanë ngarkesë elektrike të kundërt, elektronet tërhiqen nga ana e protoneve për në qendër por në saje të shpejtësisë së tyre të madhe mbrohen nga kjo tërheqje.

Siç e thamë edhe më parë elementet ndryshojnë nga njëri-tjetri nga struktura e tyre atomike. Diferenca që e veçon atomin e hidrogjenit nga ai i hekurit është numri i elektroneve/protoneve; të hidrogjenit që është 1 dhe ai i hekurit që është 26.

E rëndësishme në këtë pikë është se ligjet e natyrës nuk e lejojnë transformimin e tyre në një tjetër element. Sepse transformimi i një elementi në një tjetër kërkon ndryshim të numrit të protoneve në bërthamë. Protonet lidhen me njëri-tjetrin nga forca më e madhe fizike, ajo e forcës së fuqishme bërthamore dhe vetëm me një reaksion "bërthamor" mund të ndryshojnë vend. Vetëm se të gjithë ato reaksione të realizuara në kushte tokësore, janë reaksione me bazë elektronin që nuk ndikon fare në bërthamë.

Alkimia (parashikuese, lajmëtare) ka qenë një nga shkencat më popullore në Mesjetë. Alkimistët për vetë shkakun se nuk i dinin përfundimet e mësipërme mbi elementet dhe tabelën periodike, fantazonin sikur elementet transformoheshin në njëri-tjetrin dhe u munduan për një kohë të gjatë të transformonin në ar, elementë si hekuri. Faktikisht alkimia në kushtet tokësore është e pamundur. Shndërrimi i një elementi në një tjetër arrihet vetëm në nxehtësi tmerrësisht të larta. Nxehtësia e duhur është aq e lartë aq sa mund të gjendet vetëm në zemër të yjeve.

----------


## hat

Gjigandët e kuq janë yje 50 herë më të mëdhenj se Dielli ynë. Në thellësi të këtyre yjeve realizohet një funksion shumë i jashtëzakonshëm.

Temperatura e kërkuar për transformimin e një elementi në një tjetër është përafërsisht 10 milion oC. Prandaj një "alkimi" reale mund të zbatohet vetëm ndër yje. Në yjet me madhësi mesatare si të Diellit vazhdimisht hidrogjeni shndërrohet në helium dhe kështu çlirohet një energji e madhe.

Tani duke i marë parasysh këto dije themelore mbi kiminë, le të kujtojmë gjendjen pas Big Bengut. Në univers ekzistonin vetëm atomet e hidrogjenit dhe heliumit. Astronomët besojnë se Dielli dhe tipet e yjeve si ai janë të formuar nga shtëllunga të mëdha resh (nebula) të formuara nga këto atome të ndikuara nga kushte atmosferike të programuara posaçërisht. Por përsëri universi do të mbetej një lëmsh i madh gazi i pajetë. Për të mundësuar jetën duhet të kryhet një funksion tjetër, kthimi i këtyre dy gazeve në elemente të tjerë më të rëndë si karboni, oksigjeni etj.

Qendra e prodhimit të këtyre elementeve të rëndë janë gjigandët e kuq, pra, Dielli dhe yjet e tjerë 50 herë më të mëdhenj se ai.

Gjigandët e kuq janë më të nxehtë se tipet e yjeve si Dielli dhe për këtë shkak arrijnë të kryejnë gjëra që nuk mund t'i bëjnë yjet normale: transformojnë në atome karboni ato të heliumit. Por ky shndërrim nuk realizohet aq lehtë. Siç shprehet edhe astronomi amerikan Grinshtajn "në thellësi të këtyre yjeve realizohet një funksion shumë i jashtëzakonshëm".32 


Bërthama e Heliumit

----------


## hat

Bërthama e Karbonit

Izotopi tepër i paqëndrueshëm i beriliumit i cili formohet brenda gjigandëve të kuq

Izotopi i qëndrueshëm i beriliumit që gjendet në tokë



Pesha atomike e heliumit është 2; dmth, në bërthamën e tij ka 2 protone. Ndërsa pesha atomike e karbonit është 6, dmth, ka 6 protone. Në mes të nxehtësisë marramendëse të këtyre gjigandëve të kuq bashkohen 3 atome heliumi dhe formojnë një atom karboni. Kjo është periudha më themelore "alkimike" pas Big Bengut për të mundësuar ekzistencën e elementeve të rëndë në univers.

Por na duhet t'iu tërheqim vëmendjen në një pikë. Atomet e heliumit nuk janë materie që kur bashkohen ngjiten si magnet. Prandaj duket si e pamundur që tre atome të tillë të bashkohen dhe të formojnë një atom të karbonit. Po, si pro-dhohet karboni atëherë?

Kjo realizohet me anë të një procesi me dy faza. Fillimisht bashkohen dy atome heliumi dhe formohet kështu një "formulë e ndërmjeme" me katër protone e katër neutrone. Me ndërhyrjen e një atomi tjetër të heliumit në këtë formulë të ndërmjeme formohet atomi i karbonit me 6 protone e 6 neutrone.

Formula e ndërmjeme quhet* "berilium"*. Ky i fundit që shfaqet te gjigandët e kuq përmban 4 protone e 4 neutrone. Beriliumi ka një strukturë të paqëndrueshme në krahasim me beriliumin që gjendet në tokë. Beriliumi, i cili formohet te gjigandët e kuq është një version ndryshe i tij. Në gjuhën e kimisë këtij i thonë "izotop".

Ajo pikë, e cila i habiti fizikantët që vite me radhë studionin mbi këtë çështje është paqëndrueshmëria anormale e gjendjes së izotopit të beriliumit, i cili formohet te gjigandët e kuq. *Është aq i paqëndueshëm saqë pikërisht pas 0.000000000000001 sekondash shkatërrohet plotësisht!*

Atëherë si është e mundur që një atom i heliumit të bashkohet rastësisht dhe të transformojë në karbon, një izotop beriliumi, i cili në çast sa formohet zhduket? Është aq e pamundur saqë një person që hedh (flak) dy tulla ku brenda 0.000000000000001 sekondash t'i bashkangjisë atyre një të tretë dhe në këtë mënyrë të ndërtojë një ndërtesë. Po, si arrihet atëherë ky proces te gjigandët e kuq? Kjo pyetje për dhjetra vjet me radhë i bëri kuriozë të gjithë fizikantët e botës e askush nuk arriti të gjejë një përgjigje të saktë. I pari që hodhi dritë mbi këtë çështje ishte astrofizikanti amerikan Edvin Salpeter. Salpeter për herë të parë iu përgjigj pyetjes misterioze me konceptin "rezonancë atomike".

----------


## hat

Rezonanca është harmonia e dy frekuencave (dridhjeve) me njëra-tjetrën të dy materieve të ndryshme.

Fizikantët aplikuan shembuj të ndryshëm për të shpjeguar "rezonancën atomike". Një nga këto është shembulli i lisharëses: Mendoni sikur keni shkuar në një park lodrash dhe atje po tundni një fëmijë në lisharëse. Lisharësja, e cila në fi-llim nuk lëvizte fillon të fitojë shpejtësi me shtytjen tuaj dhe fillon të lëvizë sa para-mbrapa. Ju qëndroni pas lisharëses dhe ndërsa ajo ju afrohet pranë e shtyni përsëri. Por nëse e vëreni me kujdes, duhet ta tundni në mënyrë harmonike. Nëse nuk e llogaritni mirë kohën e saj, lisharësja përplaset në anë duke prishur ritmin dhe humbur ekuilibrin.

Nëse do të mundohemi ta shprehim me gjuhën e fizikës, kjo përbën atë që quhet harmonia e frekuencave, pra, koncepti rezonancë. Lisharësja ka një frekuencë; psh, çdo 1.7 sekonda vjen te pika që ndodheni ju. Edhe ju duke përdorur duart e shtyni atë në një interval prej 1.7 sekondash. Nëse do ta shtynit pak më fort atëherë frekuenca do të ulet dhe ju duhet ta shtyni atë çdo 1.5 apo 1.4 sekondash. Nëse e arrini këtë harmoni, pra, nëse kapni rezonancën, arrini ta shtyni në mënyrë të ekuilibruar lisharësen. E nëse nuk e arrini dot rezonancën e saj as lisharësja nuk do të tundej.33

Ashtu si lëkundja në harmoni e dy objekteve jep rezonancë, rezonanca e një trupi realizon edhe lëvizjen e një trupi të palëvizshëm. Shembujt e saj përjetohen tek instrumentet muzikore. Kjo quhet "rezonancë akustike" dhe psh, mund të përjetohet midis dy violinave të akorduara njëlloj. Nëse i biem njërës prej këtyre dy violinave, i njëjti akord do të përsëritej edhe te violina tjetër si pasojë e dridhjeve të zërit. Për shkak se të dyja violinat janë programuar në të njëjtën dridhje, lëvizja e njërës ka ndikuar edhe tjetrën.34

Këto rezonanca që i vëzhguam te lisharësja apo te violinat, janë rezonanca të thjeshta dhe të lehta për t'u kapur. Por disa rezonanca të tjera në fizikë nuk janë kaq të thjeshta. Veçanërisht rezonancat midis bërthamave të atomeve, të cilat janë të ndërtuara mbi ekuilibra tepër delikatë.

Çdo bërthamë ka një nivel energjie natyral. Fizikantët këtë arritën ta zbulonin pas shumë kërkimesh të gjata. U dallua se nivelet e këtyre energjive ishin shumë të ndryshme. Por në disa raste shumë të rralla u zbulua se midis disa bërthama atomesh përjetoheshin rezonanca. Në saje të kësaj rezonance bërthamat e atomeve fitojnë një harmoni midis njëra-tjetrës. Kjo ndihmon reaksionet bërthamore, të cilat ndikojnë bërthamat.35


Fredi Hoil ishte ai person, i cili zbuloi se te gjigandët e kuq realizoheshin në një ekuilibër të jashtëzakonshëm, reaksione bërthamore. Hoil edhe pse ishte një ateist, pohoi se ky ekuilibër nuk mund të formohet rastësisht dhe se kjo është "një punë e programuar".

Edvin Salpeter që kërkoi të kuptonte se si arrihej prodhimi i karbonit te gjigandët e kuq, parashtroi se një rezonancë e tillë ekziston edhe midis bërthamave të beriliimit dhe heliumit. Ai deklaroi se është një mundësi e madhe që në saje të kësaj rezonance atomet e heliumit ngjiten (bashkohen dhe shkrihen) me ato të beriliumit dhe kjo ngjarje te gjigandët e kuq mund të shpjegohet vetëm në këtë mënyrë. Por llogaritjet e bëra i hodhën poshtë pretendimet e tij.

Fredi Hoil ishte personi i dytë i rëndësishëm i adresuar në këtë pyetje. Hoil idenë e Salpeterit mbi rezonancën e shpuri më tej dhe propozoi një koncept të ri, "rezonancë e dyfishtë". Sipas tij te gjigandët e kuq duhet të ekzistojë një rezonancë, e cila dy atome heliumi i kthen në berilium dhe rezonanca tjetër, e cila e bën strukturën e beriliumit të paqëndrueshme dhe në atë çast kushtëzon që një atom heliumi të ndërhyjë në reaksion. Hoil nuk gjeti mbështetje në tezën e tij sepse ishte një mundësi shumë e vogël ekzistenca e një rezonance dhe kur flitej për dy të tilla kjo dukej si e pamundur. Hoil pa u dorëzuar vazhdoi kërkimet e tij dhe pas shumë matjesh e llogaritjesh të holla arriti në një konkluzion real për të cilin më parë askush nuk i jepte probabilitetin më të vogël. Tek bashkoheshin me anë të rezonancës dy atomet e heliumit dhe formonin beriliumin brenda 0.000000000000001 sekondash një helium i tretë duke bërë po të njëjtën rezonancë merr pjesë në reaksion dhe formojnë atomin e karbonit.

Xhorxh Grinshtajn shkakun se pse kjo "rezonancë e dyfishtë" ishte një mekanizëm kaq i jashtëzakonshëm, e tregon kështu:

"Kjo ngjarje përbëhet nga tri struktura shumë të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra (helium, berilium, karbon) dhe dy rezonanca të veçanta. Është e vështirë të kuptosh pse këto bërthama atomesh punojnë në kaq harmoni me njëra-tjetrën... Reaksionet e tjera bërthamore nuk funksionojnë në një gradë kaq të jashtëzakonshme me hallka të tilla të rastësishme e me kaq fat... Kjo është e njëjtë sikur të zbulosh rezonancat e thella dhe të komplikuara midis një kamioni, një makine dhe një biçiklete. Pse këto struktura kaq të ndryshme me njëra-tjetrën veprojnë me kaq harmoni së bashku? Të gjitha format e ekzistencës së jetës në univers janë formuar vetëm në saje të këtij funksioni të mahnitshëm".36

Në vitet vijuese u zbulua se edhe oksigjeni dhe disa elemente të tillë formoheshin me të njëjtat rezonanca të mahnitshme. Fredi Hoil ishte i pari që zbuloi këtë "funksion të jashtëzakonshëm" në librin me titull "Galaxies, Nuclei and Quasars (Galaktikat, Bërthamat dhe Kuazarët)" pati arritur në konkluzionin se ky është një funksion aq i planifikuar saqë kurrë nuk mund të jetë fryt i rastësisë megjithëse ai ishte një ateist i betuar pohon se te rezonancat, të cilat arriti t'i zbulonte, ekzistonte "një punë e programuar".37 Ndërsa në një shkrim tjetër shkruan se:

"Nëse kërkojmë të përfitojmë karbon apo oksigjen me anë të nukleosintezës (bashkim bërthamor) të yjeve, na duhet të programojmë dy nivele të veçantë dhe ai programim që do të na duhet të bëjmë është i njëjti me atë që ndodh këto çaste në yje... Duke i filtruar këto fakte në arsyen tonë arrijmë të bëjmë këtë koment: një Inteligjencë mbinatyrore ka ndërhyrë në fizikë, kimi, biologji e nuk ekziston asnjë forcë e errët në natyrë. Shifrat e dala në pah pas llogaritjeve ishin aq marramendëse saqë më detyrojnë mua t'i pranoj pa diskutuar".38

Hoil deklaron se edhe shkencëtarët e tjerë, të cilët sillen sikur nuk kanë kuptuar gjë, nuk do t'i rezistojnë më tepër këtij fakti:

"Çdo shkencëtar, i cili i studion këto argumente, besoj se do të arrijë në të vetmin përfundim:* Ligjet e fizikës, duke vëzhguar përfundimet e dhëna në yje, padyshim që janë të organizuara me dijeni (vullnet)". 39
*
Përfundimi që arritën shkencëtarët mbas studimeve të gjata dhe të lodhshme mbi këto fakte, Kurani i ka deklaruar para 1400 vjetësh. Allahu në një ajet e tregon harmoninë në krijimin e qiejve si më poshtë:

"A nuk e keni parë se si Allahu krijoi shtatë palë qiej (në kate)". (Nuh, 15)

----------


## hat

Transformimi i heliumit në karbon, të cilin e shpjeguam më lart është alkimia e gjigandëve të kuq. Ndërsa te Dielli ynë dhe tek yjet e tjerë të ngjashëm realizohet një funksion alkimik më modest. Ashtu siç e theksuam edhe në fillim, Dielli kthen atomet e hidrogjenit në helium dhe energjinë e tij e fiton nga ky reaksion bërthamor.

Edhe ky reaksion bërthamor te Dielli është aq i domosdoshëm për jetën tonë po aq sa reaksionet e gjigandëve të kuq. Përveç kësaj, reaksioni bërthamor te Dielli është "një punë e programuar" njësoj si te gjigandët e kuq.

Elementi i parë i reaksionit te dielli, i cili është hidrogjeni, është elementi më i thjeshtë i universit. Në bërthamën e tij zë vend vetëm një proton. Ndërsa në atë të heliumit gjenden dy protone dhe dy neutrone. Procesi që ngjet te dielli është bashkimi i katër atomeve të hidrogjenit për të formuar një atom heliumi. Gjatë këtij procesi çlirohet një energji shumë e madhe. Pothuajse e gjithë drita dhe nxehtësia që vjen në tokë, formohet nga ky reaksion bërthamor brenda Diellit.


Në të vërtetë Dielli është një reaktor i madh bërthamor. Ai transformon vazhdimisht atomet e hidrogjenit në helium dhe në saje të këtij reaksioni çliron nxehtësi. Por ajo që është e rëndësishme është programimi aq mahnitës i përllogaritur me një ndjeshmëri (delikatesë) të jashtëzakonshme e këtyre reaksioneve brenda tij. Më i vogli ndryshim te forcat, të cilat përcaktojnë reaksionin, do të shkaktonte shuarjen e Diellit apo hedhjen e tij në erë brenda disa sekondash.

Por ashtu siç ndodh edhe te gjigandët e kuq, ky reaksion bërthamor diellor vjen me një ndërthurje procesesh të papritshme. Nuk mund të jetë e mundur që katër atome, të cilat sillen rastësisht përreth, për një çast të formojnë heliumin. Për këtë përsëri nevojitet një proces me dy faza. Fillimisht bashkohen 2 hidrogjene dhe na del në pah një "formulë ndërmjetëse" me një proton e një neutron. Kjo formulë quhet "deuteron".

Kush është ajo forcë, e cila bashkon dy bërthama të ndryshme dhe e mban të qëndrueshëm deuteronin? Kjo forcë është "forca e fuqishme bërthamore", të cilën e prekëm në kreun e kaluar. Kjo është forca fizike më e madhe e universit. Është të miliardat e miliardit, të miliardit herë më e madhe se forca tërheqëse e tokës. Në saje të kësaj force dy bërthamat e hidrogjenit bashkohen me njëra-tjetrën.

Bërthama hidrogjeni me nga një proton 	dhe bërthama e heliumit me dy protone dhe dy neutrone

Reaksioni kritik në Diell

1-Në Diell me bashkimin e katër bërthamave të ndryshme të hidrogjenit formohet një atom heliumi.

2-Ky proces realizohet në dy faza. Fillimisht bashkohen dy hidrogjene dhe nxjerrin në pah bërthamën deuteron. Ky transformim është i ngadaltë dhe prandaj Dielli digjet dalëngadalë.

3-Sikur forca e fuqishme bërthamore të ishte pak më e madhe, në këtë rast në vend të deuteronit do të formoheshin "di-proton". Kështu që struktura bërthamore do të ndryshonte në çast dhe Dielli si përfundim i një shpërthimi të madh do të hidhej në erë. Vetëm pas disa minutash e gjithë toka do të digjej nga flakë të tmerrshme.

Bërthama hidrogjeni me nga një proton dhe bërthama e "deuteronit" me një proton dhe një neutron


Studimet kanë treguar se forca e fuqishme bërthamore është e mjaftueshme vetëm për t'i mbajtur të bashkuara. Nëse do të ishte pak më e vogël se vlera reale që zotëron, nuk do të arrinte të bashkonte këto dy bërthama të hidrogjenit. Dy protonet, të cilët afrohen, menjëherë do të shtynin njëri-tjetrin dhe ky reaksion bërthamor te Dielli do të mbaronte pa filluar mirë. Pra, Dielli nuk do të ekzistonte kurrë. Xhorxh Grinshtajn këtë e shpjegon kështu: "Sikur qoftë vetëm pak më e vogël të ishte forca e fuqishme bërthamore drita e Tokës nuk do të ndizej kurrë". 40

----------

